# Battery life



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

What kind of life span are you guys / gals getting with your batteries? I just had to replace the battery in my 2005 Artic cat. I've only had it 2 years.

Rich


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Too many variables to get a good idea. Lots of winch use? Short rides? Any other electric accessories? My 05 Kaw still has the original battery and it is fine. It is best to keep a maintenance charge like a 1 amp or 1.5 amp trickle charger on the battery when not in use. A fully charged battery is a happy battery!


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

I have replaced the battery on my 95 honda twice.I use it all the time around the house. If you do not use it alot do like swamp monster said and keep it charged. Letting it go dead takes the life out of them.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

The last couple of times, after a short "no usage" time period. I would have to jump it. I mean the battery was completely dead. Sunday we were going fishing so I checked it Saturday night I checked it. I haven't used it in 3 weeks. And put it on my enclosed trailer with a full charge. And it was completely dead. Took it in to have it checked. And it was so dead, they couldn't even check it. Auto zone said they would have to order a new one. And it would be $85. I ran over to TSC, and picked one up for $45.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

mcanes1 said:


> The last couple of times, after a short "no usage" time period. I would have to jump it. I mean the battery was completely dead. Sunday we were going fishing so I checked it Saturday night I checked it. I haven't used it in 3 weeks. And put it on my enclosed trailer with a full charge. And it was completely dead. Took it in to have it checked. And it was so dead, they couldn't even check it. Auto zone said they would have to order a new one. And it would be $85. I ran over to TSC, and picked one up for $45.


Sounds like a bad battery at this point but are you certain the batteries not getting drained by an electrical issue on the quad? Keep a close eye on the new battery and get a small trickle charger for it asap. Really cold weather and really hot weather will suck the life out of a battery in short order.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Buy one of these! Or other similar products. Hardwire right to your battery and it's easy to connect in seconds or just use the clips. If the battery is under the seat, you can hardwire it and then you don't have to remove the seat...fast and easy. The $30 is well worth the investment.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice on the trickle charger, guys. My buddy and I were talking about it Sunday.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm a moron...here's the link I should have posted in the last post.....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20161&hasJS=true

Sorry about that!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I will be replacing the battery on my '05. I let it sit for way too long. Lesson learned. TCS seems like the place to go!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

1wildchild said:


> I will be replacing the battery on my '05. I let it sit for way too long. Lesson learned. TCS seems like the place to go!


Got one for my little 200cc quad at Walmart for $29.99! I know there are different sizes and types so I may have gotten a smaller one. Murrays carries them as well. Bought one there for my 500cc snowmobile for #39.99, Anyplace is cheaper than a dealer!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I replaced the battery in my '98 quad for the first time 2 years ago. The bike now has over 3000 miles on it. Still have the original battery in my '02. Both are used by me and my son for ice fishing and hunting. I don't charge between uses and sometimes they sit for weeks. I start them once a month or so if I haven't been using them.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

cat batteries are junk. there gonna replace mine next week its only 4 months old. the batteries are to small for the bigger bikes


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bought an '07 Kaw BF750 last year. The Yuasa that came in it, was done within 6 months. I didn't have it on a tender for the first few months, in the hot weather. I didn't run it much either. So I guess I'll accept the fault. But I was still hoping Steven's in Bay City would do something for me. No dice. I figured maybe the large check I wrote last March might be worth a replacement battery. It wasn't. Lesson learned, and won't be forgotten.
So I went to Sears, (wasn't giving Steven's another 80 bucks) and bought a Diehard. It's been on the 30 dollar Tender from Cabelas, since I put it in the quad. One push of the button, and she's started every time now. 
Get the Tender with the pigtail that stays on the battery all the time, and quick connects to the charger cord. It's so easy.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Bought an '07 Kaw BF750 last year. The Yuasa that came in it, was done within 6 months. I didn't have it on a tender for the first few months, in the hot weather. I didn't run it much either. So I guess I'll accept the fault. But I was still hoping Steven's in Bay City would do something for me. No dice. I figured maybe the large check I wrote last March might be worth a replacement battery. It wasn't. Lesson learned, and won't be forgotten.
> So I went to Sears, (wasn't giving Steven's another 80 bucks) and bought a Diehard. It's been on the 30 dollar Tender from Cabelas, since I put it in the quad. One push of the button, and she's started every time now.
> Get the Tender with the pigtail that stays on the battery all the time, and quick connects to the charger cord. It's so easy.


That sucks that your dealer wouldn't work with you. 6 months, heat or no heat that battery had a defect imo. I wouldn't give them another penny either. I have the same battery in my BF. I keep a tender on it most of the time. If I don't the battery drains itself fairly quick. It's nice that the Kaws have a pull start if you need it in a pinch though.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

I would suggest you get the Deltran Brand battery Tender, they were the first and still the Best Battery Tender and Smart Charger, will never overcharge your battery. A charged battery will not freeze even in the lowest temps we have here in Michigan. I own 3 Deltran products 2 on motorcycles and one on a Quad. My batteries are lasting 5 and 6 years now or longer since that is how long I have been using the tenders.


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I was still hoping Steven's in Bay City would do something for me. No dice. I figured maybe the large check I wrote last March might be worth a replacement battery. It wasn't. Lesson learned, and won't be forgotten.


Steven's service dept. sucks. My experience with Bay City store.

I own two '03 Yamaha quads. Service life for O.E.M. Yuasa batteries has been as follows:
Kodiak 400- battery replaced in June, 2005. Lasted 2 yrs. 6 mos.
Grizzly 660- still with original battery. 2100 miles.

Both machines would set for extended periods especially during summer months. Occasional trail rides but used mostly during hunting and ice fishing seasons.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody price check around for the best price? Have a 300 Arctic Cat, that needs a new battery.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

If you use one of these, make sure you have one that won't overcharge. Charging a fully charged battery will kill it as fast as the weather will an undercharged one.


----------

